# Girls who travel by themselves



## Pixie Walden (Feb 28, 2012)

So im going on my first solo trip, it should take about 3-5 days depending on my luck, my dog and i are hoping and hitching from new england to Asheville NC in a week, ive done a good amount of traveling since i started about a year ago, but Ive always gone with a group i am excited about this and id like to hear any stories or advice from other chicks who have gone at it solo.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 28, 2012)

stay warm, happy travels


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 28, 2012)

im not a girl obviously, so ill just wish you the best of luck and help keep this in the latest threads section


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is a Re-run post, its a good subject though


----------



## slurricane (Feb 28, 2012)

im a girl and only ride with my dog. started by myself about three years ago, no complaints, big bucks. just grabba knife and stay away from creeps. like of course ive had men try and get crazy but be tough and dont let them think they can make you their bitch. it means new and smarter sleeping locations, second or third thoughts about socialising with stranges. people will offer you money to bone almost daily. but the kickdowns are awesome and the time spent by yourself and animal friends on the road is just..needed.


----------



## DirtyBroke (Feb 28, 2012)

i ususally go by myself, and i've really never had a problem. You'll get picked up quicker too when your hitching. And traveling alone is good because you have no one else slowing you down, or no one stoping you from doing what you want to do. Traveling alone is a good experience, its good to learn how to do it totally solo and only depending on yourself, and you will learn alot about yourself too. Plus if you have a dog you wont be totally lonely. Good luck dude, hope you have a good and safe trip.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeh Ive got my dog , and as for protection ive got a knife and a smiley , im not too worried i know ill be fine, I also agree with the need to just be alone and independent at times, that is the main reason i choose to go alone this time. It will be great bonding time for me and my pup too.


----------



## trainwreck (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you still in asheville? and how long are you staying?


----------



## foolmartyr (Feb 28, 2012)

happy travels


----------



## Unslap (Feb 29, 2012)

s


Pixie Walden said:


> Yeh Ive got my dog , and as for protection ive got a knife and a smiley , im not too worried i know ill be fine, I also agree with the need to just be alone and independent at times, that is the main reason i choose to go alone this time. It will be great bonding time for me and my pup too.


knife & smiley combo FTW. I always suggest pepper spray also. Good luck Pixie, maybe i'll see you in Asheville this spring.


----------



## Shadowmarque (Feb 29, 2012)

I've posted some shit about my travels solo. But YES the solo trips are awesome, especially with a little woooferoni to accompany you  Slurricane pretty much wrapped it all up. Mad cash, mad introspection, and a lot more paying attention to self and surroundings. Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine. I've been traveling solo for seven years (maybe a few months here and there with holmes but not really). Hit me up sometime, we might be in the same place and the same time and should kick it. Have fun and don't get scared, it will only hinder you.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Mar 1, 2012)

Shadowmarque said:


> I've posted some shit about my travels solo. But YES the solo trips are awesome, especially with a little woooferoni to accompany you  Slurricane pretty much wrapped it all up. Mad cash, mad introspection, and a lot more paying attention to self and surroundings. Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine. I've been traveling solo for seven years (maybe a few months here and there with holmes but not really). Hit me up sometime, we might be in the same place and the same time and should kick it. Have fun and don't get scared, it will only hinder you.


good lookin out girl, ill be in NC for two weeks then in FL i always post where im at in my update thingy


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 1, 2012)

slurricane said:


> ...it means new and smarter sleeping locations, second or third thoughts about socialising with stranges...


 
I have a penis, but I still follow these rules. I've been on the road for several years now and will walk a little further to avoid the obvious sleepspots, catchouts,
poopstains and other dregs of society. At times it might work for you to look less like a girl (put your hair up or whatever). Sometimes, you can use that
vagina charm to get what you need to get by. Be smart and be safe. Happy travels Lady.


----------



## Riku (Mar 1, 2012)

anytime a girl is alone travling you get the hooks for almost anything. just stab a nigga when you have to


----------



## Abbie (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck dude. I recently left my road dog in NOLA so i could get a puppy and now I'm in Austin. I'll probably be heading out east by myself as well. This will also be my first time traveling solo. I'm pretty stoked, wish i was more familiar with the rails cause I'd rather just hop instead of hitch but it's whatever. Have fun dude, I'm sure traveling alone is a great experience.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 1, 2012)

where in new england asheville is right off the highway close to dc shouldnt take more than 2 3 days even from maine never travelled with anyone always by myself hitched my first time ny to fla when i was 15 or so i am 31 now what is travelling in a group like i would imagine it is more difficult.what do i think about girls hitching, sooo easy you bastard if you are 19 and a girl , ichecked, you probably should bring protection, like a knife, even though i dont really believe in that so much ithink what you put out there is what you attract so if youre an asshole then... if not you should be good dc and ashville are great.


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Mar 13, 2012)

I do it all the time. Get hella kickdowns. But I much prefer rolling with a crew cause it can get boring as fuck.


----------



## Noble Savage (Mar 18, 2013)

Reading this right now...


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not a female, but my girlfriend always travels with pepper spray. I think it's just better than having to rely on a knife as it keeps you at a distance from a would-be attacker. She also sometimes carries a flare gun which could be used defensively (or offensively if you want to become a railthug), though you'd have to look into the legality of such a thing. 

I definitely echo what slurricane and mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmichael said: be weary of who you're with. This goes for everyone, really. I'm not necessarily advocating being a pariah, but don't think the hella chill group of 10 crust lords will lead you to traveling valhalla.

CxR - Mo' people, mo' problems


----------



## Smell The Magic (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm from the UK and i've only traveled alone in Europe but i am sure the same rules apply when traveling alone wherever you live.

Stay safe and warm and i'd advice on the pepper spray too!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Apr 21, 2013)

I only travel alone. I really don't like traveling with other people, for countless reasons. I don't ride trains alone, at all, I hitchhike, because I feel a lot safer alone in public then on a train or in a yard late at night. Also hitchhiking I go super fast and never have to worry about food or water. I will not get in a car with more then one male in it, and every once in a while someone will be creepy, but they stop when I'm assertive. I also will not ride alone in the back of a truck. I carry pepper spray, because with a knife or whatever there is always the risk that someone could grab it from you. I like the kind that I can clip to my belt loop. When I camp, I always try to stay totally hidden so no one can find me. The way I see it, I spot I see that seems good for camping will seem good to someone else who is looking, too, so I try to take it one step further and find spots no one would think to sleep in.


----------



## vdem1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Traveled solo many years in my much younger days. I did pretty well, met a few creeps along the way but nothing I couldn't handle.

Just a brief bit of defense: 
Best bet is taser gun (pepperspray can get on your hands and most ppl touch their face forgetting and that stings horribly). Strong taser can knock someone on their ass and you can ditch. Always have a backup or two (knives are easiest to acquire) and pretty damn easy to conceal. 
Fully agree with the previous poster- dont get in a car with multiple males. If it's a solo driver or even a chick in the ride- if you get a bad feeling - stick with your gut- better safe than sorry
Any other advise I could give is just travelers in general- that's just my two cents on defense.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Sep 9, 2015)

I traveled by myself of and over the years, last time was last summer.

Don't pull out your knife, someone will just take it from you and use it against you. If you get it out keep it hidden until you're actually ready to stab and run.

The safest thing to do while you sleep is hide really well. 

If someone starts harassing you in a public place, be loud. Say "I don't know this man, his dick is out, everyone look!" If you act afraid or like a victim they will never go away.

If you get discovered camping alone or are getting harassed in a less public place, saying you are waiting for your boyfriend or make road dog can make em kick rocks.

Having a dog is helpful in deflecting some creeps.

Don't get too drunk, don't take drugs from strangers.

Tell anyone who picks you up hitchhiking you photographed their license plates and texted them to mom/freinds/whatever. Don't get in if you feel weird.

I think how you carry yourself accounts for 90% of not being victimized. I walked around alone in the 9th ward at night, I did west Baltimore alone half the time cause my ex was a drunken idiot. Just walk like you own that shit and keep your head up.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 9, 2015)

Kittymeowmix said:


> Don't pull out your knife, someone will just take it from you and use it against you.



I _still _think this is one of the most misleading myths in travel punk culture. I have _never _heard a confirmed story about this happening to _anyone _in nearly 20 years, and it perpetuates the myth that knives are useless as defensive weapons for women (i.e. you never hear stories of a knife being taken away from _men _and used on them in this context).

In my opinion women should absolutely carry the biggest knives available to them (and legal in their state) and make it known they can use them. I'm not saying you should go hitchhiking and introduce each ride to your knife first thing, but if things get weird, make sure you know how to use it, and make that clear to your assaulter, it's practically guaranteed to descalate a situation rather than escalate it.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Sep 9, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> I _still _think this is one of the most misleading myths in travel punk culture. I have _never _heard a confirmed story about this happening to _anyone _in nearly 20 years, and it perpetuates the myth that knives are useless as defensive weapons for women (i.e. you never hear stories of a knife being taken away from _men _and used on them in this context).
> 
> In my opinion women should absolutely carry the biggest knives available to them (and legal in their state) and make it known they can use them. I'm not saying you should go hitchhiking and introduce each ride to your knife first thing, but if things get weird, make sure you know how to use it, and make that clear to your assaulter, it's practically guaranteed to descalate a situation rather than escalate it.



I feel it's better to surprise a dude with a knife, instead of telling them you have it, but that's my opionion. The chances of anyone I know actually knowing how to use a knife I feel are pretty low. I guess really you should try to get out of a bad situation without using a weapon, or just stay out of that situation. That's the best plan. You don't have to agree but I feel my points are valid.


----------

